

What's the difference between Austin and San Francisco? - austingunter
http://www.austingunter.com/2013/03/whats-the-difference-between-austin-and-san-francisco/
After living in both cities, I didn't feel like Austin had gotten a fair shake. Here's my take on the real differences: It comes down to levels of intensity.
======
Iterated
I'm glad he talked about the difference in funding in SF and Austin. I'm from
the Austin area and absolutely love the city, but I've always wondered how
Austin was so friendly to start ups when there doesn't appear to be a huge
finance scene. I'm a finance guy (not a VC or anything, will be a lowly
analyst at a tech company upon graduation)and SF is one of the biggest finance
hubs in America. It would seem that gaining exposure for a startup seeking
funding would be a lot harder in Austin.

~~~
austingunter
It is harder, frankly. But the counter-argument that Austinites make is that
they don't need as much funding, and prefer to avoid large amounts of
investment in favor of a more bootstrapped company that is (probably) more
stable and a long-term business.

It's a stylistic thing. Obviously, some companies require tons of funding, and
are best-suited to SF/The Valley.

------
sabat
Well, plus, Austin, your weather sucks. And, you're in Texas. You're the best
that Texas has, sure, but still, you're in Texas.

~~~
austingunter
Flip those around to positives, because they are relative and preferences, and
you've got the recipe for why Austinites love Austin, the weather being among
the top 3 reasons.

Also, Texas is objectively a better place to start a business, other than
funding sources. Your tax rate is about HALF of what it is in California.

